# buck and wether smells



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

I was talking to a friend about getting a goat or two and i mentioned getting a weather

then she all of a sudden jumped and said dont get a boy coz they smell

But from what I learnt, people get wethers because they dont smell..
So...do wethers have a "bucky" Smell? :scratch:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

No wethers do not smell.


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

:doh: oops wrong forum can someone move it to "Goat frenzy"? Please

Thanks


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

no they sure don't,,,but they do smell like a goat..lol


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Thanks Stacey and toth


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

Bucks are the ones that smell. Wethers have no smell at all....you are right about people getting them because on no smell.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

I agree with everything everyone else has said.


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

I actually think my wether smells nice. No "goat" smell at all, just nice pleasant fur smell!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

PiccoloGoat ........... your very welcome


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

I love the smell of Animals, Leather, Hay/Straw, barns etc


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

I like those smells too....my goats rarely ever smell like goats, they smell like perfume


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

The only time a wether will s,ell like a buck is if they share the pen and barn with the bucks.


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

Have you guys ever smelled a wet goat??? I swear it smells even worse than a wet dog! :slapfloor:


----------

